# level of IM injections



## ggparker14 (Nov 23, 2011)

Does a single IM injection fall in low moderate or high moderate level? What level would two or more IM injections fall into? I am thinking that this does not fall into the management option of prescription drug maintenance.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ajs (Nov 23, 2011)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Does a single IM injection fall in low moderate or high moderate level? What level would two or more IM injections fall into? I am thinking that this does not fall into the management option of prescription drug maintenance.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I think it would fall into moderate (i don't see where there is a low moderate or high moderate, just min, low, moderate or high).  Anytime drugs are prescribed or administered the risk is moderate.


----------



## missy874 (Nov 23, 2011)

Agree, moderate


----------



## JCSEHY (Nov 23, 2011)

I would think an IM would be bumped up to a high moderate if a parenteral controlled substance was given as compared to a non-narcotic medication.


----------

